# Do dogs gain weight during the winter?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Do dogs gain weight during the winter? I feel like both Zeeva and Smokey look like they've put on weight. We've been exercising normally. They've switched to Instinct recently. I don't know if it's their winter coat (I don't think so because their ribs are buried further in their fat/skin). 

They also tend to get out of breath a lot quicker. Does colder weather do this?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that they tend to eat more when its colder. In the summer my dogs slow down on the eating...its just to hot. I think most people are like this too...more active in the summer and always on the go.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree. I tend to cut back on portions in the colder weather, my dogs aren't quite as active because of the shorter days.
If my dogs were outside all the time and keeping themselves warm through their nutrition I'm sure it would be a bump up in their portions.
But I also think a layer of fat is natures way of thermal enterprise! So it is all mother natures fault once again!!!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Wood chuck syndrome..Happens to people as well.. every year around Thanksgiving..lol!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Harley loses weight in the winter, usually between 5-8lbs. He's not as active in the summer when it's hot. Annie's weight is pretty consistent through the year and so is her activity level. I can plan on gaining about 10 lbs starting any day now.


----------

